# Chewing on Furniture



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I had this problem with Henry. He chewed EVERYTHING. We still have evidence 2 1/2 years later...Bitter yuck helped a LITTLE, but not much...Honestly, keeping him away from tempting items and crating him when not watching him were the best options for us. 

I have been lucky with Millie! She has never once chewed on anything other than her designated chew toys. Phew!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

OY!, distraction and offering a better chew toy worked for me. With mine it was the corners of my desk - nothing else.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I wonder sometimes if toy breeds are prone to this. Now I know many large breeds are as well - but I have had a mix and our toys STILL cannot be fully trusted. They LOVE leather. Rainbow flip flops are the best.

BUT in your case moving furniture would be hard to do. For ours it was like a little maze at times while they were young. I have sibblings too  

I purchased x-pens and lined off areas they could not go into - learned to shut doors always and leash them (which went on for up to a year or so - depending on incidents) I also used the spray bottle to startle them when they were in the act and redirected them to toys.

I feel for you, its not easy! I sware the first 6 - 9 months I barely watched TV or sat on furniture when we were training the poms. LOL, I don't miss it - lol


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Try a mild/medium hot sauce? That's how I got vegas to stop gnawing on the bars of his kennel, toys and chews inside didn't work.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Try a mild/medium hot sauce?
> 
> That's a great idea - I usually have mild/medium sauce in the house, so I will give it a try. Geez, antique wood must taste better than new stuff!!
> Danke Schon!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Try a mild/medium hot sauce? .


I used hot sauce on a low window sill my pups were chewing on and it work but you have to re-apply every couple of days as it loses it effect in a few days.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> Hello All, I am having a problem with the girls chewing on my antique furniture. I have used "bitter apple" and "Yuck" sprays, but the girls must love the taste that they keep chewing on the same furniture leg. Are there any other ideas out there?


First of all; this picture of your two puppies is so cute, I can't stand it! They are so adorable!!!

Auggie is a chewer, too. Not intensely destructive, but he loves to chew, and he is a thief. Anything that does not belong to him is INFINITELY more interesting than his toys, or anything we give him to chew!!! Although, water bottles seem to keep him content for a good 10 minutes. LOL!

Cbrand gave me a great idea the other day, and I wonder if it may help you here. Auggie puts his paws up and has even climbed onto my children's play table. She told me to purchase or make a "scat mat." She said to use the material for office mats (to roll your chair on) on the flip side. You know, how there are all of those little spikes? (Plastic) She said when he jumps up on that; it is self-correcting, and he won't like the feeling. Maybe you could put a "runner" in front of your pieces to keep them away from them? Just a thought. I tried the "no" can (pop can with a few pennies in it), you shake it and say no really loud, or toss it by them to startle them. Um, ya, Auggie wanted to play with it! LOL And, the squirt bottle showed some promise, except that my kids just wanted to take it and squirt him for fun! (Which, of course, I would not allow.) Hmmm...the challenges of training a dog, with toddlers! But, oh the joy it brings!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

P.S. Are your pups black or silver? Their faces look lighter in the picture, but it may be just the flash?!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I must be lucky....NONE of my poodle chewed stuff except their toys. And my leather furniture is great with dogs. I do have one standard that is a pill bottle thief. He will grab a bottle and chew the lid off and spill out the pills. Its his one worst habit. Here's a little story:

one time I just came home from GNC with 4 new types of pills. I didn't open them but left the bag on the floor and went out to dinner. When I came back, the whole living room was covered with pills....so I counted them as I picked them up...NOT one pill was missing. He just like shaking the bottles.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Skye said:


> P.S. Are your pups black or silver? Their faces look lighter in the picture, but it may be just the flash?!


Hi Skye, the girls are black in color. They just had their 1st haircuts in this picture, so possibly their faces looks lighter when clean shaven.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> I used hot sauce on a low window sill my pups were chewing on and it work but you have to re-apply every couple of days as it loses it effect in a few days.


Thanks pudlemom - I will give it a try tonight!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Skye said:


> First of all; this picture of your two puppies is so cute, I can't stand it! They are so adorable!!!
> She said to use the material for office mats (to roll your chair on) on the flip side. You know, how there are all of those little spikes? (Plastic) She said when he jumps up on that; it is self-correcting, and he won't like the feeling. Maybe you could put a "runner" in front of your pieces to keep them away from them?
> 
> Thanks Skye! I look at these girls everyday, and love them to death!
> I will give the mat thing a try. When I put laminate flooring in my office 2 years ago, I had one of those chair mats. Now, where to find it in the basement.... otherwise known as the black hole... Haha!


----------

